# Как защитить компьютер от злоумышленников



## Кирилл (7 Авг 2014)

На тему взлома клиентских компьютеров...небольшой обзор по методам защиты:

*Как защитить компьютер от хакеров*



*Любой компьютер, подключенный к Интернету, может потенциально стать жертвой хакеров и подвергнуться атаке с их стороны. Хакеры и злоумышленники постоянно “бродят” по сети, ища уязвимые места для взлома компьютерных систем. Хакер может украсть просто какую-нибудь небольшую часть информации с вашего ПК, чтобы причинить вам серьезный вред. Худшее, что вы можете сделать – это просто считать, что ваш компьютер и сам по себе надежно защищен.*​​__________________________________________________________________




*Кто такой хакер?
*
Компьютерные хакеры – это лица, которые хотят получить доступ к вашему компьютеру для его использования без всякого ведома или разрешения с вашей стороны, для своих незаконных целей.

Мотив большинства хакеров – это любопытство, вызов в жизни или ложное чувство силы, в то время как мотивом других являются только деньги. Однако, каким бы ни был мотив хакера, взлом вашего компьютера является незаконной деятельностью, а хакеры – это реальные люди, которые могут ворваться в ваш компьютер точно также, как воры могут проникнуть в ваш дом. Поэтому, вы должны знать, как остановить хакеров (воров) и как защитить компьютер от взломщиков, которые могут украсть ваши деньги или повредить вашей репутации.

Существуют различные подгруппы хакеров, различающиеся по их “моральным” установкам. Например, “белые” хакеры не взламывают системы для вредоносных целей, в то время как “черные” хакеры подрывают безопасность в преступных целях, таких, как кража информации о кредитных картах или вандализм.

Хакер вначале собирает информацию о намеченной цели, выясняет лучший план атаки, а затем атакует возможные уязвимости (слабые места) в системе. Такие вредоносные программы, как трояны и черви, специально разрабатываются и используются хакерами для взлома.

Хотя не существует полностью безошибочного метода для защиты от хакеров, вы, однако, можете предотвратить себя от того, чтобы стать легкой мишенью для них. Узнаем, как защитить компьютер доступными, эффективными и бесплатными способами.

*Как защитить компьютер от хакеров: антивирус, фаервол и антишпион*

Прежде всего, скачайте и установите антивирусное приложение. Антивирусное программное обеспечение помогает защитить вашу систему от внешних угроз. Вредоносные, троянские, хакерские программы и вирусы разрабатываются “без остановки” по самым разным причинам. Такие программы предназначены, чтобы произвести различные сбои компьютера, в том числе и отключение брандмауэра. Они могут идти в первой волне атаки, прежде чем хакер фактически сможет обыскивать ваш компьютер в поисках необходимой ему информации. Постоянное обновление антивирусной программы поможет вам защитить компьютер от последних версий вирусов.

Запускайте сканирование вирусов регулярно. Выберите удобное время, когда вы не используете свой компьютер или, например, уехали по делам – потому что вирусное сканирование значительно замедляет работу вашего компьютера. Сканируйте ваш жесткий диск, как минимум, раз в неделю.

Всегда используйте брандмауэр (фаервол). Брандмауэр предназначен для блокирования несанкционированного и нежелательного трафика, и это ваша главная линия защиты от взлома и вторжения хакера. Почти все компьютерные операционные системы включают в себя брандмауэр, но порой он может быть выключен по умолчанию. Оставить брандмауэр выключенным – это все равно, что оставить входную дверь вашего дома открытой ночью.
Включите ваш системный брандмауэр (нажмите “Пуск” – “Панель Управления” – “Безопасность”, затем “Брандмауэр Windows”), если вы не используете фаервол стороннего производителя. Знайте, что запуск нескольких фаерволов одновременно является избыточным – это не обеспечивает дополнительную безопасность, а на самом деле может быть даже контрпродуктивным. Поэтому, выберите что-то одно. Брандмауэр защитит ваш компьютер от внешних хакеров, сделав его невидимым для них и их нападения. Очень маловероятно, что хакер будет тратить много своего времени, чтобы попытаться взломать ваш персональный фаервол.


Найдите надежную анти-шпионскую программу и установите ее на ваш компьютер. Шпионский софт (spyware), размещенный в вашей системе, может собирать маленькие кусочки информации без вашего ведома. Spyware часто используются маркетинговыми фирмами для мониторинга покупательских привычек потребителей. Информация, полученная от spyware, даже если это делается для маркетинговых целей, по-прежнему добывается без вашего ведома и согласия.
*Как защитить компьютер от хакеров: веб серфинг и почта*

Как защитить компьютер при веб серфинге? Никогда не позволяйте вашим браузерам запоминать ваши пароли на веб сайтах, логин-формах, профилях и т.д. Конечно, может быть неудобным вводить каждый раз ваш пароль, когда вы входите в систему, на свой почтовый ящик, в социальную сеть или платежную систему. Но, позволяя вашим браузерам запоминать пароли для вас, вы приглашаете хакеров, чтобы устроить “вечеринку” на ваших аккаунтах и в системе.

Сделайте ваши пароли длинными и сложными, с хорошим сочетанием букв и цифр. Для полной надежности, не используйте ничего связанного с вашим днем рождения, именами ваших детей или что-нибудь подобного. Если уж хакер хочет взломать что-то у вас, по крайней мере, заставьте его изрядно “попотеть”. Никогда не используйте один и тот же пароль для разных учетных записей, и изменяйте ваш пароль каждые 90 дней.

Хакеры, как известно, используют электронную почту как форму передачи вредоносных кодов. Никогда не открывайте вложения электронной почты от кого-то, кого вы не знаете, даже если вам очень любопытно сделать это. Не открывайте электронные письма и сообщения от странных источников. Открытие “странных” сообщений и вложений, которые приходят вместе с ними, является одним из лучших способов стать “добычей” хакера.

Загружайте файлы или что-либо другое только из тех источников, которым вы доверяете. Часто хакеры могут прикрепить элементы для загрузки или даже скрыть вирусы и другие вещи, как “безопасная загрузка”, которые после установки начинают красть вашу информацию.

Может быть очень заманчивым нажимать на различные “назойливые” объявления, которые могут выскочить в виде онлайн-рекламы, вроде ”Вы только что выиграли бесплатный iPhone!” Но большинство этих объявлений могут быть сфальсифицированы, чтобы установить программы-шпионы или рекламное ПО в вашей системе, после нажатия на них. Вы напрашиваетесь на неприятности, если нажмете на эти объявления.
*Как защитить компьютер от хакеров: другие советы*

Отключите ваш компьютер от Интернета, если он не используется. Большинство людей предпочитают оставлять свой компьютер подключенным, потому что находят это удобным, чтобы быстро выйти в Интернет. Однако, оставляя компьютер включенным, даже когда вас нет, вы создаете некоторые риски безопасности. Хакер в этом случае, человек или робот, может иметь больше времени для тестирования и определения уязвимых мест в безопасности вашего компьютера. А выключение компьютера не только сэкономит энергию, уменьшит износ деталей компьютера, но и предотвратит от хакеров, передающих сигналы на ваш компьютер. Единственный верный способ сделать ваш компьютер полностью невидимым и защищенным от хакеров – отключить доступ совсем.

Сохраняйте вашу операционную систему обновленной последними патчами безопасности. Используйте функцию автоматического обновления вашей операционной системы компьютера. Разработчики операционных систем регулярно выпускают обновления безопасности для всех зарегистрированных пользователей. Хакеры умело распознают лазейки безопасности ОС, а выключение автоматического обновления оставляет эти лазейки открытыми.

Наконец, отслеживайте события в системе. Проверяйте ваши системные логи периодически, чтобы узнать, что ваш компьютер делает. Если вы получаете уведомления о каких-либо программах, которых вы не знаете, будьте начеку. Следите за любыми предупреждениями и TCP/IP-сообщениями.
_____________________________________________________________________

_Итак, как защитить компьютер от хакеров? Просто следуйте вышеперечисленным советам, сохраняя ваш компьютер в актуальном состоянии с поддержкой брандмауэра (фаервола), и это поможет вам держать хакеров на расстоянии, так как что они, вероятно, будут продолжать поиски более легкой цели, чем ваш ПК._


_Источник_​


----------



## regist (9 Авг 2014)

1) Название темы неграмотное - название не соответствует смыслу. Правильней было бы назвать правило гигиены в интернете или что-то такое.
Автор статьи похоже перед прочтением сам гуглил подобные темы, а потом то что там начитался написал в свою статью.
2) У нас есть несколько тем написанных намного более грамотно, рекомендую всем почитать:
Рекомендации после удаления вредоносного ПО
А также ссылки которые идут там внизу темы.
3)


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Найдите надежную анти-шпионскую программу и установите ее на ваш компьютер.


Я бы наоборот как раз посоветовал это не делать. В разделе лечения постоянно приходится просить этот софт удалить.
Также об этом написано по ссылке, что дал выше в пункте №5


> Не устанавливайте несколько антивирусных программ.
> Не устанавливайте одновременно несколько антивирусных программ на компьютер, из-за конфликта программных модулей это значительно осложнит работу операционной системы.


----------



## mike 1 (9 Авг 2014)

regist, напиши свою статью мы на тебя потом посмотрим.


----------



## Dragokas (9 Авг 2014)

mike 1, она уже написана. Зачем изобретать велосипед.


----------



## TAZY (31 Окт 2014)

Spyware часто используются маркетинговыми фирмами для мониторинга покупательских привычек потребителей. Информация, полученная от spyware, даже если это делается для маркетинговых целей, по-прежнему добывается без вашего ведома и согласия.....!


----------



## petr-ru (31 Окт 2014)

Про согласие можно и поспорить. ЛС при установке читали? "Птички" в инсталлере внимательно изучали? В половине случаев (на мой взгляд) точно юзеру все пишется.


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (31 Окт 2014)

Но зачастую люди вообще не соображают, если написано "рекомендуется", значит лучше так поэтому и ставят все подряд, а именно на это и рассчитано.


----------



## regist (31 Окт 2014)

-BiG-BAPBAP, дело не в этом, а в том, что самая большая ложь 21 века - «Я прочёл и принимаю условия пользовательского соглашения». Правда иногда в нём некоторые пункты описаны довольно сколько и размыто, но проблема в том что его очень мало кто читает .


----------



## AndreyXpV7 (13 Дек 2014)

> Шпионский софт (spyware), размещенный в вашей системе, может собирать маленькие кусочки информации без вашего ведома.


Что-то я сомневаюсь, что кто-то создаст spyware-программу только лишь для того, чтобы собирать всего-навсего маленькие кусочки информации: шпионить будут по полной программе.


> Найдите надежную анти-шпионскую программу и установите ее на ваш компьютер


Давно уже прошли те времена, когда нужно было в дополнение к антивирусу устанавливать антишпионскую программу: такие программы, как dr web security space и kaspersky internet security, защитят вас и от вирусов, и от spyware, и от руткитов.


> Не открывайте электронные письма и сообщения от странных источников.


А как отличить "странные" источники от "нестранных"?


> Загружайте файлы или что-либо другое только из тех источников, которым вы доверяете.


А если сайт, которому я доверяю, взломали без лишнего шума, то что делать в таком случае?


> Сохраняйте вашу операционную систему обновленной последними патчами безопасности.


Вы забыли упомянуть о своевременном обновлении установленных в системе программ и плагинов для браузеров.


> Проверяйте ваши системные логи периодически, чтобы узнать, что ваш компьютер делает


А что это за логи такие и где их искать?


regist написал(а):


> Правда иногда в нём некоторые пункты описаны довольно сколько и размыто, но проблема в том что его очень мало кто читает


Особенно если это соглашение написано на английском языке.


-BiG-BAPBAP написал(а):


> Но зачастую люди вообще не соображают, если написано "рекомендуется"


Иными словами, никому доверять нельзя.


----------



## ScriptMakeR (13 Дек 2014)

AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> Что-то я сомневаюсь, что кто-то создаст spyware-программу только лишь для того, чтобы собирать всего-навсего маленькие кусочки информации: шпионить будут по полной программе.


Еще ни разу не встречал полномасштабного шпиона. Восновном они имеют узкую специализацию.


AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> такие программы, как dr web security space и kaspersky internet security, защитят вас и от вирусов, и от spyware, и от руткитов.


А откуда тогда стольоко тем в разделе лечения от владельцев вышеупомянутых АВПО?


AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> А как отличить "странные" источники от "нестранных"?


А разве не странно, что Вам на E-Mail поступит сообщение от, якобы, приставов? Это как один из примеров.


AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> А если сайт, которому я доверяю, взломали без лишнего шума, то что делать в таком случае?


Ну это уже отдельный случай. Тут даются общие рекомендации.


AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> Вы забыли упомянуть о своевременном обновлении установленных в системе программ и плагинов для браузеров.


Вот тут я с Вами согласен.


AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> Особенно если это соглашение написано на английском языке.


Ну уж извините. Если Вы не знаете английского языка и даете свое согласие под текстом соглашения, то кто тогда виноват?


AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> Иными словами, никому доверять нельзя.


Есть старая поговорка. Доверяй, но проверяй.


----------



## regist (13 Дек 2014)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А откуда тогда стольоко тем в разделе лечения от владельцев вышеупомянутых АВПО?


1) Многие сами его отключают во время запуска установки игры, так как думают, что это обычная ругань на кряк к игре или что-то подобное.
2) Многие не обновляют антивирусные базы. Некоторые даже годами этого не делают (точно знаю от знакомых аналитиков, а они из своей статистики).
3) 100% защиту не даёт никто, но согласен что дополнительные антишпионы не нужны. Это уже писал в посте №2 http://safezone.cc/threads/kak-zaschitit-kompjuter-ot-zloumyshlennikov.24076/#post-184089


AndreyXpV7 написал(а):


> Вы забыли упомянуть


нет, просто это копипаст как есть из интернета на мой взгляд неграмотно написанной статьи. Выше давал ссылку на статью написанную участником этого сайта, там это учтено.


----------



## sanada (14 Мар 2016)

Доброго всем времени суток. Возможно я своим сообщением необоснованно подниму старую тему и тем самым нарушу правила. Но не смог пройти мимо. 

Статья висит на форуме уже два года. И находится в разделе, который рекомендуют будущим студентам для ознакомления. Вопрос - что полезного может из нее извлечь будущий студент или простой пользователь? 

Для человека более-менее разбирающегося, а - смею предположить - именно такие и собираются стать студентами - это просто потеря времени. А для простого обывателя вышеизложенная благоглупость не только не полезна, а даже вредна. Ибо все упрощает до "отнять и поделить" Шарикова, а так же создает ложное чувство безопасности. Люди и так убеждены, что достаточно заплатить за антивирус - и они в полной безопасности. Вы бы видели их глаза - когда я говорю им, что поделие господина Касперского, как впрочем и любое другое, вовсе не обеспечивает им безоблачное существование. "Как! Я же заплатил!" 

А здесь прямая рекомендация - купи антивирус, поменяй пароль и наступит счастье. Практически ничего и делать на надо. Главное - думать не надо. Оно все само себя защитит и все вылечит. 

Я с глубоким уважением отношусь ко всем людям создавшим данный ресурс и работающим здесь. И конечно же ни в коей мере не собираюсь что-то или кого-то критиковать. Но у меня есть один небольшой вопрос. Мы же не тащим в дом все - что нашли на улице. Так действительно ли вот это здесь нужно?

Заранее прошу прощения у администраторов если что-то нарушил. И конечно готов нести ответственность по всей строгости правил. Я просто хотел что бы форум стал чуточку лучше.


----------



## regist (15 Мар 2016)

sanada, согласен. Перенёс в раздел офтопа. Совсем удалять не стал, чтобы остальные знали почему написанное в первом посте "вредно".


----------



## shestale (15 Мар 2016)

sanada написал(а):


> А для простого обывателя вышеизложенная благоглупость не только не полезна, а даже вредна.


Только от части. Т.к. для начинающего юзера это начальная ступенька защиты не навредит, а хоть как то обезопасит его, ...это примерно как мыть руки перед едой или пользование презервативом. И заметьте, ведь ни кто не утверждает, что мыло вас на 100% защитит от бактерий, а презерватив от венерических заболеваний.


regist написал(а):


> Название темы неграмотное - название не соответствует смыслу. Правильней было бы назвать правило гигиены в интернете или что-то такое.


А вот с этим согласен и тогда все вопросы будут сняты.


----------



## SNS-amigo (15 Мар 2016)

От начинающего пользователя до так называемого продвинутого пользователя нет ступенек прогресса. 
Он на всю жизнь остается пользователем, если выживет, т.к. ничему не учится, повторяет те же ошибки.


----------

